# Circulation Pump Size.



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Could any one help here, please?

I'm looking to add a circulation pump to my tank, but very confused as to what size to go for. I have a Juwel Rio 400 (450 litres) and I'm using an FX6 filter. I've been recommended a 600lph pump all the way up to a 4000lph pump. Honestly don't have a clue which one to go for.
The reason I want to add the pump is to keep the diatoms at bay, ESPECIALLY off my plant leaves and to throw the ferts around the tank a bit better.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would go with the 4000 L... even more if you desire

In my 120 gal I have 1500ish gph of sump turnover, and another 2500-3000 gph of powerheads... non planted tank and fish is rather large. Another good option would be the MaxiJet 1200s and the sureflow mod. You could do a few of them and you can change the impeller to get the results you want on a budget. Would also suggest the magnet mounts vs suction cups but thats up to you


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

WOW, 4000l..??? I thought that to be a bit excessive. Will the fish be OK with that?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, or do a pair of 2000 and run one all the time and the other on the light timer. I would run a pair of 4000 in that config.

Try to get something like the Hydor Koralia or the MJ sureflow like I mentioned... they move lots of water and it isnt just a focused stream.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

After having a look around the Hydor Koralia : Evolution is the one that seems to pop up the most. I may just go with that one.


----------

